# Gabriel at 6 months



## MikeHayes43 (Aug 14, 2018)

The first pic is now the second is the day we brought him home. (Sorry about the quality I'm not a photographer :grin2 He is now 82lbs and makes me cold just by watching him lay down in the snow when I let him out. It seems like every time I blink he's gotten bigger. The shedding has just started in full force and the brushing seems to help some but I'm thinking it's a losing battle. He's great with people buy very shy around other animals, doesn't try to bark or anything just shy's away and goes back to a human. We took him to puppy classes to help with socializing more then anything but it doesn't seem to help.


----------



## Mary Beth (Apr 17, 2010)

:wub: Gabriel is maturing into a handsome gsd. He may be shy around other dogs now but that could change as he gets older and has more confidence. If not considering all the reactive dog threads, you may be much better off in the long run.


----------



## sebrench (Dec 2, 2014)

What a handsome dog!


----------



## tim_s_adams (Aug 9, 2017)

Beautiful dog! Give him time, he's still young. Just enjoy who he is, and let him know what it is you want, he'll come around. And yes, the shedding is only twice a year, but each session lasts 6 months...so get used to it LOL!


----------



## VFL (9 mo ago)

MikeHayes43 said:


> The first pic is now the second is the day we brought him home. (Sorry about the quality I'm not a photographer :grin2 He is now 82lbs and makes me cold just by watching him lay down in the snow when I let him out. It seems like every time I blink he's gotten bigger. The shedding has just started in full force and the brushing seems to help some but I'm thinking it's a losing battle. He's great with people buy very shy around other animals, doesn't try to bark or anything just shy's away and goes back to a human. We took him to puppy classes to help with socializing more then anything but it doesn't seem to help.


Hi Mike, I am curious if you had your GSD from Vom Eichenhein neutered or not. I have one who will be 2 in June and am just weighing the options. I am curious how your male has turned out as he got older. Mine is very sensitive and gentle, not aggressive at all. He does greet people and other dogs now that I have socialized him as much as I can by taking him to the dog park and into stores, etc. Thanks!


----------



## WNGD (Jan 15, 2005)

Mike hasn't been here since 2018


----------

